# A Beginner’s Guide To Making The Most Highly-Rated Recipes



## Alex

I hope this helps someone.





http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/a-beginners-guide-to-making-the-most-highly-rated-recipes/83612

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

This is an awesome post @Alex. I think it should be made sticky. Lots of peeps can make use of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I think Rude Rudi linked this already. Maybe merge and sticky both of them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

Thanks @Alex amazingly useful link! Second that putting this as a sticky would be useful for beginners as it really gives an easy intro to recipes and what you need. Wish I had seen this a week ago when i was making my first purchase!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

This is a great resource for beginners, and for anyone struggling to make decent recipes.

In all honesty, one of my pet hates is seeing newcomers post: "I bought Strawberries, this, that etc. what can I make."

Find some recipes, perfect source above, and then purchase according.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Cespian

Bookmarked for future forwarding. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

This makes me want to try DIY again, thanks @Alex !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Glytch

Stosta said:


> This makes me want to try DIY again, thanks @Alex !


What happened the last time?


----------



## Stosta

Glytch said:


> What happened the last time?


Haha! Disaster!

I bought my concentrates and just went balls-to-the-wall trying to come up with my own mixes. I was about a month in to vaping and so my taste buds were still shot from smoking, and everything I made turned to old sock flavoured juice!

This does highlight my biggest error, not following a recipe, but to be honest, it also took up so much of my time I don't know if I want to get back into it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> Haha! Disaster!
> 
> I bought my concentrates and just went balls-to-the-wall trying to come up with my own mixes. I was about a month in to vaping and so my taste buds were still shot from smoking, and everything I made turned to old sock flavoured juice!
> 
> This does highlight my biggest error, not following a recipe, but to be honest, it also took up so much of my time I don't know if I want to get back into it.



Lol... 

Unfortunately making juice is more like baking, not like cooking. More calculated science as opposed to adding a pinch of this and a splash of that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Haha! Disaster!
> 
> I bought my concentrates and just went balls-to-the-wall trying to come up with my own mixes. I was about a month in to vaping and so my taste buds were still shot from smoking, and everything I made turned to old sock flavoured juice!
> 
> This does highlight my biggest error, not following a recipe, but to be honest, it also took up so much of my time I don't know if I want to get back into it.


Lol, my first time around many moons ago was like that - and old sock flavoured would have been very complimentary. Second round, follow recipes to my taste buds and got a scale! Day and night. Now, about 5 months later, I have a good instinct for a great recipe, have an idea about flavours and can even be a tad creative.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Great post Thanks


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> Lol...
> 
> Unfortunately making juice is more like baking, not like cooking. More calculated science as opposed to adding a pinch of this and a splash of that.


A really interesting way of looking at it! I must say I have always wondered why I can cook really well, but my DIY sucks. This makes sense because I bake like kak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> A really interesting way of looking at it! I must say I have always wondered why I can cook really well, but my DIY sucks. This makes sense because I bake like kak!



Lol

I'm exactly the same. And this is why I made and still make so much rubbish juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

This is a great post.

Mixed up some flavours! 

Vaping my very own Mustard Milk and Girl with the Dragon cheesecake right now. Mmmmm 

Nomness of note.

Also made some promising own recipes that I will share if they pan out.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Still mustard milk all the way today. Gettig better and better. 3 tanks down.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1

mixed up a remix of bombies nana...mmmmmmmmm...blown away - this was what the strawbeery cheesecake was missing i.t.o. a more rounded flavour

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/983093/Bombies+%27nana+cream+%28herb1+remix2%29

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

